# All natural cleaners for your home



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

I am very excited about the new line of all natural cleaners that Watkins is offering. We have been using them in our own home and absolutely love them!

Watkins natural cleaners feature non-toxic, plant-based formulas that are both bio-degradable and phosphate free. Household products are known to be one of the largest contributors of health problems in the home. Cleaners containing ammonia, chlorine, and other chemicals have been known to cause respiratory irritation.
These products are much safer to use around small children than cleaners with dangerous chemicals.

To look at the products or order, visit watkinsonline.com/andersland 

Plus Watkins has other great products, including organic herbs and spices and their famous vanilla and liniment!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I wish they had a fragrance free laundry soap


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Heather,

Their laundry detergent is fragrance free. It is is in the traditional favorites cleaning line. It is fragrance and dye free, so it's perfect for baby clothes and people with sensitive skin.
You can see it here


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ive never tried watkins, but I do enjoy using the method cleaners I love the smell of their almond wood cleaner. Glad you found a product you like


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting. I still love vinegar, baking soda, etc for making my own very inexpensive, non-toxic cleaning products. I never run out as I always have those products on hand.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is site that has many good recipes for making your own cleaners. http://www.care2.com/greenliving/healthy-home/nontoxic-cleaning


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Marchwind - thanks for sharing that link. I think I've been to it before, but actually took some time looking it over after you provided the link. I am, as I type this, soaking my oven with baking soda and water. It's a mess and I've been dreading cleaning it because it's winter and I can't open the windows for any amount of time. Oven cleaner is so harsh! Thanks for the link!

Penny


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You are vy welcome. It is a great sight for all kinds of information. There are some really wonderful food recipes too. If you have a few extra minutes take the time to explore the whole site.

Let us know how your oven turns out :dance:


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, the directions on the site said to she let it sit overnight - but after about an hour I decided to attack it anyway. The baked on stuff had softened a lot after sitting in the baking soda and water, but I still had to scrub a lot. It's ---- and span right now. I'll tell you what else I used from that side that helped - the scrub (liquid soap and baking soda mixed to a paste). I used that on the scrub pad I was using and it really did a great job!

Thanks again for the list - I've already found several things I'm going to start using.

Penny


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! I think I got censored! And I have no idea why. I thought it was a common saying. I used a word that rhymes with "spit" (only it ends with a "c") and goes with span and I see "----" in it's place. 

Please know it was not a intended to be a bad word! I say that all the time. 

Penny (leaving now to wash her mouth out with soap - till it's ---- and span)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I'll try this. I think that is funny that it was censored. I suppose it is slang for a Spanish speaking person so.... But it is also a name of a product so I wonder if you were to write it as such, ---- & Span then maybe it will be alright. Who know there are some very odd rules to this forum. It almost gets to the point of being really silly.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that particular censor baffles me too. It doesn't catch the "N" word, but catches one that I haven't heard used for anything but a cleanser since I was a kid.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

It's a racial slur is why. Though not used in that way... *shrug*


----------

